# which bit for this profile?



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey there, i've been searching all over the internet for a bit that can do this profile

would anyone know the bit to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Would you like to tell us who you are & where you come from..First name n/a wont cut it. What tools do you have? Fill out your profile etc. etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums N/A..

what you have is built up.. (made from 2 or more individual moldings)
we'll need to see a cross section of the profile to give you more of definitive answer....


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

alrighty, i fixed my profile 

I live in Ottawa and i have a router table, table saw, chop saw, mitre saw, jig saw, a bunch of sanders 

i'm new to routing and i would like to improve and get better at it


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

unfortunately i don't have any other pictures. I'm currently working on 3 posts for my deck and would like to dress the posts up to look like that picture but i couldn't figure out or find a router bit that can make the cut like that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> alrighty, i fixed my profile
> 
> I live in Ottawa and i have a router table, table saw, chop saw, mitre saw, jig saw, a bunch of sanders
> 
> i'm new to routing and i would like to improve and get better at it


Thanks...
the get better we can help w/ right off...
head over *to this link* for the help and some light reading....



dre613 said:


> unfortunately i don't have any other pictures. I'm currently working on 3 posts for my deck and would like to dress the posts up to look like that picture but i couldn't figure out or find a router bit that can make the cut like that.


would designing something to your happiness work???


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

I think designing something would work. I like the idea, but i'm definitely not that picky.

I will have a look at the link and read up

Thank you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@dre613..

Andre...
1st start w/ a base cap profile to your liking.. (there are many.. as in a lot)...
and there is a most excellent chance you will find a bit to match...
you can add an accent molding to the cap if you like..
why not just buy the molding you need ???
here's a couple of examples...


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

great! i'll give it a try.

Currently reading safety tips. I have used the router before and watched a few safety youtube videos about climb cuts.

I tried to buy this moulding but wasn't able to find one like it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more profiles...










here's a a couple of PDF's that may help w/ profiles design and built up how to...

.


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

i'm going to try doing this:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> great! i'll give it a try.
> 
> Currently reading safety tips. I have used the router before and watched a few safety youtube videos about climb cuts.
> 
> I tried to buy this molding but wasn't able to find one like it.


good one on you..
WTB that profile you show is a 2 piece cap...
so finding it as a 1 piece may be a tad iffy...
see it as a little molding sitting on top of a larger molding...
look to astragal moldings for more ideas...


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

You're right, i was thinking it's a one piece. Definitely right about it being a two piece.

This stuff is way harder than i thought. This will be a great learning experience.

Thanks a lot for the insight!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> i'm going to try doing this:


look to this cutting profiles PDF...
found another PDF on base caps..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> You're right, i was thinking it's a one piece. Definitely right about it being a two piece.
> 
> This stuff is way harder than i thought. This will be a great learning experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the insight!


oh but it's not hard...
it is actually quite easy...

get your hands on or download some router bit catalogs and you'll envision the pieces coming together..
pictures speak a thousand ideas...
the better bit companies out there...
Freud...
Whiteside...
CMT...
Amana...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> You're right, i was thinking it's a one piece. Definitely right about it being a two piece.
> 
> This stuff is way harder than i thought. This will be a great learning experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the insight!


see it as a little molding sitting on top of a larger molding...
look to astragal moldings for more ideas...


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.

I'm definitely visual so this is going to be fun to try and achieve something like it!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dre613 said:


> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> I'm definitely visual so this is going to be fun to try and achieve something like it!


yur welcome and good hunting...
post your results when you get there...

look to the profiles of architectural bits...
you may be able to use a segment of them..
https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/architectural-millwork
https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/edge-treatment

*POINT!!!*
what ever you do you don't want your finial to hold water...
design to let water run off of the cap...
no sense in promoting rot...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great information from Stick. Minor point, you can use only part of any bit by cutting the thickness so it fits the portion of the bit you're using, and also by how high you set the bit. 

Although I am also a visual thinker, I find it hard to visualize the profile it cuts from looking at the bit. To deal with this, I keep the profile drawing that comes with the bit, with the bit. When cutting small trim profiles, I always cut far more than what I'll ultimately need because things happen, cut a miter the wrong way, cut too short, find a knot, cause a ding. Extra stock saves you bacon.

Welcome to the Forum Andre, you can see why we like it here.


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you Tom, it's really nice to be a part of an awesome forum, you guys have been great much appreciated!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Andre,thank you for filling out your profile so promptly. Several people come to the Forum,have their questions answered & are never heard from again so I for one am glad you will be sticking around. Take the advise offered by our experts and you cant go wrong. Good luck with your molding and welcome to the Forum.Jamesjj777746


----------



## cjh (Nov 16, 2006)

A contour gauge will allow you to get a fairly exact cross-section drawing without having to cut the existing molding:

Search for General Tools Contour Duplicator and you'll find lots of them. I have a cheap one from Harbor Freight.


----------



## dre613 (Oct 11, 2019)

thanks James.

Carlos, thanks for the contour duplicator, i had no idea such a tool exists. I will keep it in mind for my other projects.

I'm working off a picture I found on the internet so i don't physically have that molding, but i'm thinking of going to the store and seeing if they have one like it, with a contour duplicator it would be super easy to replicate. I'm still having trouble understanding or visualizing how each router bit put together creates a moulding. At the moment it's all a surprise lol I still need to use all the bits together more and get the idea visually.


----------

